# Need ideas for goat beds.



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We only have the two wethers,so the bed wouldn't have to be huge. But I would like the boys to be comfy! 

So I'm looking for sizes, shapes, and bedding for it... Like Pine shavings,or whatever you use.

Thanks!


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

We just have 2 does right now. They have a pallet with straw on in the corner of their partially 3 sided lean to. 

Sometimes they leave the straw on it, sometimes they eat at it, sometimes they push it all off the pallet. Sometimes they just lay in the one spot of dirt they keep scraping out or in the grass. 

Sometimes they really soil the straw and other times, they keep it clean looking (no pee or berries) for several days and I just toss more on to cover. The pallet lets the urine fall below so they aren't laying in it all the time. It seems to depend on how lazy they are (or if it's raining) as to if they soil their bedding or go out to do their business


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Does one pallet work for two goats? I like the idea. Thanks!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have sleeping shelves for our does and lots of straw under the shelves also so they have the choice. I put a little straw on their shelves also. The two buck houses have just deep straw bedding. Theirs are wood floor buildings with a horse mat in it and lots of straw. I have used bales of straw at times also for beds. In the does area I have 3 dog crates with the doors off. They love those. You can pick those up at goodwill or second hand stores.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Oooh! Dog crates.... Awesome idea! Thanks!


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

I have two weathered Nigerian goats and I use a large dog house also have a corner with layered shavings and straw . They use both


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I've been wanting to build a platform with slats under my does building. Maybe 2x2's on edge with an inch gap between them. The berries would fall through and I could rake it out from underneath to use for fertilizer. In the summertime it would keep them nice and cool. When it gets cold I could put a piece of plywood over part of it for them to lay on. Still haven't got to it though. :-/


----------



## K Gemmill (Aug 22, 2017)

Good idea, thanks


----------



## Lynn Lahr (Sep 25, 2017)

Saw this idea using old tires: 
View media item 2368


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

There's a special needs rescue group called Goats of Anarchy; a little too PETA-esque for my tastes (anti-meat, anti-milk, anti-disbudding) but to each his own. They use kiddie pools.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are very cool! I really like the tires, mine like the little dog igloos to hide in


----------

